# Question about where to deposit Maui week?



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

I own a floating Maui week at Kaanapali Beach club. I want to exchange my 2022 week for a week in Santa Fe at the end of Sept. 2022.  
I need to deposit the week either in DEX or I have a Interval account already with another week I own so my question is which is the better place to deposit my week?  
I would have to add the Maui week to Interval but since I have decided to add Platinum to my account I understand I can add another week at no charge.
Which exchange company would give me a better chance at getting a week in Santa Fe the end of Sept. 2022?  
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

I don't know anything about the exchange companies you mentioned, but I checked for any Santa Fe inventory in RCI and Platinum Interchange.  In past, before we moved here, those are the exchange companies we used to trade into Santa Fe.  They both used to have quite a bit of inventory, especially at Villas de Santa Fe.  Currently Platinum Interchange has nothing for Santa Fe for all of 2022 and RCI has very limited.  I wish you luck in finding an exchange.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 15, 2021)

Just to add my two cents:  if you want to exchange to Santa Fe at the end of September so you can attend the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta, I'd say renting something will be your best bet.  Exchanges for that timeframe tend to book out well in advance.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Just to add my two cents:  if you want to exchange to Santa Fe at the end of September so you can attend the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta, I'd say renting something will be your best bet.  Exchanges for that timeframe tend to book out well in advance.
> 
> Dave


End of September is not Balloon Fiesta.  Balloon Fiesta for 2022 will be from October 1 - 9.  There is really nothing major going on in Santa Fe in September.  The summer markets (International Folk Art Market and Indian Market) are in July and August.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> End of September is not Balloon Fiesta.  Balloon Fiesta for 2022 will be from October 1 - 9.  There is really nothing major going on in Santa Fe in September.  The summer markets (International Folk Art Market and Indian Market) are in July and August.



But an end of September stay would likely overlap into the Balloon Fiesta dates, right? Especially if the Fiesta starts October 1st?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> But an end of September stay would likely overlap into the Balloon Fiesta dates, right? Especially if the Fiesta starts October 1st?
> 
> Dave


Yes, if you were going late enough in September.  I don't know why the availability in Santa Fe has been so low.  I used to see quite a few options, but lately nothing.


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

I thank you all for your replies. I am leaning toward depositing my Maui week in II so hopefully I can get something and if not I will just have to rent. September is far enough away and anything could change between now and then. Thank you all.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 15, 2021)

Almond123 said:


> I thank you all for your replies. I am leaning toward depositing my Maui week in II so hopefully I can get something and if not I will just have to rent. September is far enough away and anything could change between now and then. Thank you all.


DEX has numberous units at Villas de Santa Fe right now for all of 2022.  You will easily get a september week in DEX.    The "2" in the chart below says the unit is a Tier 2 unit.  Your Kaanapali week will be a minimum Tier 3, so you won't need to pay for a tier upgrade.  Good luck!

I have found DEX to be fantastic for my Diamond deeded weeks, especially when I can plan far in advance!


New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom(4)24-Sep-202201-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom Deluxe(4)24-Sep-202201-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom(4)25-Sep-202202-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom Deluxe(4)25-Sep-202202-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom(4)26-Sep-202203-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom Deluxe(4)26-Sep-202203-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom(4)27-Sep-202204-Oct-20222Book It!New Mexico,
United States



Villas de Santa Fe1 Bedroom Deluxe(4)27-Sep-202204-Oct-20222Book It!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

So that's where all of the Villas de Santa Fe inventory is!

The only drawback to Villas de Santa Fe is that they have a "resort fee" of $14.95/night.  I know it's charged for RCI exchanges, I don't know about DEX.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> So that's where all of the Villas de Santa Fe inventory is!
> 
> The only drawback to Villas de Santa Fe is that they have a "resort fee" of $14.95/night.  I know it's charged for RCI exchanges, I don't know about DEX.


DEX doesn't charge any resort fees to people who used their Diamond deeded week to book a DEX week.    As I wrote earlier, when it comes to finding an exchange into a Diamond Resort, I think DEX is fantastic.  They have lots of inventory in Sedona, Santa Fe, Ka'anapali Beach Resort, Point at Poipu, Cabo Azul, Lake Taheo Vacation Resort, and many others.


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

I did trade my week in DEX this year and got a week at Point of Poi pu in Kauai so I have had good luck with DEX.  I just wondered if I would have better choices with II. My Maui week is a one bedroom ocean view which is a tier 5.  I have time so I will see what shows up in DEX before I deposit.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Almond123 said:


> I did trade my week in DEX this year and got a week at Point of Poi pu in Kauai so I have had good luck with DEX.  I just wondered if I would have better choices with II. My Maui week is a one bedroom ocean view which is a tier 5.  I have time so I will see what shows up in DEX before I deposit.


It looks like September 2022 weeks are already showing up in DEX.  If that's what you want I'd go with DEX.  I think there are only two Santa Fe resorts that trade with II, one is Villas de Santa Fe, the other is Las Brisas, which has less units.  We've stayed in both and liked both of them.  Las Brisas is older and all of the units are different.  Wifi was an issue when staying there, meaning it was always reliable.  It's a funky kind of place, very "Santa Fe".  Villas de Santa Fe is newer, all of the units are the same, or similar.  Both resorts are within walking distance of the Plaza and both have parking available.


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

There are only 2 in Santa Fe in II.  I think DEX has more so I am now rethinking and leaning toward depositing into DEX. Not only are there more resorts but I wouldn’t have to pay resort fees as I might have to with II. You all have been a great help and I do appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Almond123 said:


> There are only 2 in Santa Fe in II.  I think DEX has more so I am now rethinking and leaning toward depositing into DEX. Not only are there more resorts but I wouldn’t have to pay resort fees as I might have to with II. You all have been a great help and I do appreciate it. Thank you.


I'm not sure, but I think the only DEX resort in Santa Fe is Villas de Santa Fe.  DEX does seem to have availability at Villas de Santa Fe, as per the post above, but there aren't additional resorts unless you are seeing something that I'm not able to see.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> It looks like September 2022 weeks are already showing up in DEX.  If that's what you want I'd go with DEX.  I think there are only two Santa Fe resorts that trade with II, one is Villas de Santa Fe, the other is Las Brisas, which has less units.  We've stayed in both and liked both of them.  Las Brisas is older and all of the units are different.  Wifi was an issue when staying there, meaning it was always reliable.  It's a funky kind of place, very "Santa Fe".  Villas de Santa Fe is newer, all of the units are the same, or similar.  Both resorts are within walking distance of the Plaza and both have parking available.



My recollection of staying at Las Brisas would definitely fall into that "funky" range. The unit was cleaned only where it was convenient, and the housekeepers could reach. Areas less convenient to reach but still visible, were absolutely filthy.  It was a quaint place to stay, but a shade too "funky" for us.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> My recollection of staying at Las Brisas would definitely fall into that "funky" range. The unit was cleaned only where it was convenient, and the housekeepers could reach. Areas less convenient to reach but still visible, were absolutely filthy.  It was a quaint place to stay, but a shade too "funky" for us.
> 
> Dave


What we appreciated about Las Brisas is that we always got two bedroom units. Since we were traveling with our two daughters that worked out well.  Supposedly Villas de Santa Fe has two bedroom units, but I've never seen them available through a trade.  We've only stayed there when it was just the two of us traveling.


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

Your right. The other resorts I saw were in Ruinoso so not Santa Fe. I’m not sure if there are any resorts that are close to Santa Fe but I will have to check on a map to see if maybe I can find something near Santa Fe. I would like to get a 2 bedroom but I know that’s really stretching.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Almond123 said:


> Your right. The other resorts I saw were in Ruinoso so not Santa Fe. I’m not sure if there are any resorts that are close to Santa Fe but I will have to check on a map to see if maybe I can find something near Santa Fe. I would like to get a 2 bedroom but I know that’s really stretching.


The closest to Santa Fe would be in Taos.  That's about an hour and a half drive.

The one bedroom deluxe at Villas de Santa Fe has a sleeper sofa if that would work.  How many people are traveling?


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

There would be 4 people. My DW and I plus her sister and partner. A one bedroom deluxe would work but a 2 bedroom would be a lot nicer. This would be week 1 of a 3 week trip which goes to Sedona and ends in Las Vegas. My SIL is trading her week for a week in Vegas and I said I would work on getting a week in Santa Fe.  Hopefully it can all come together.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Almond123 said:


> There would be 4 people. My DW and I plus her sister and partner. A one bedroom deluxe would work but a 2 bedroom would be a lot nicer. This would be week 1 of a 3 week trip which goes to Sedona and ends in Las Vegas. My SIL is trading her week for a week in Vegas and I said I would work on getting a week in Santa Fe.  Hopefully it can all come together.


Does DEX have any capability of giving you a larger unit if one comes available?  If so you could book the one bedroom deluxe, then ask for a two bedroom.  I don't know how often they come up for trade.  Villas de Santa Fe also rents out units.


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 15, 2021)

I did call DEX last year when I was trying to get a week in Kauai and they contacted resort to see if a unit was available. They called me back and sure enough the week I wanted was available. It worked out great so that told me that everything available is not in DEX but then again it was in the middle of a pandemic.
I am glad to hear that they also rent units and I may try that route if nothing shows up in DEX. I also looked in the marketplace of TUG and there was a unit but it was for 2021 so I emailed them and they answered saying they did have a 2 bedroom week they could rent me but it wouldn’t be before Oct 15th. 
I will call and see if I can get something by phone. Maybe I will get lucky.  Thanks.


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 27, 2021)

I did resolve this very satisfactory by reserving 2 one bedrooms in DEX starting Sept. 28th. The week I own is a tier 5 so because I was reserving a tier 2 week (38) I was able to get two 1 bedroom weeks for my week. I had to call and speak to a supervisor but it is confirmed. Two 1 bedrooms in Santa Fe starting Sept 28th to October 5th for my one Maui week is a good deal in my book. Thank you everyone for your assistance.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 28, 2021)

Almond123 said:


> I did resolve this very satisfactory by reserving 2 one bedrooms in DEX starting Sept. 28th. The week I own is a tier 5 so because I was reserving a tier 2 week (38) I was able to get two 1 bedroom weeks for my week. I had to call and speak to a supervisor but it is confirmed. Two 1 bedrooms in Santa Fe starting Sept 28th to October 5th for my one Maui week is a good deal in my book. Thank you everyone for your assistance.


Woohoo!  I'm so glad this all worked out for you.    I hope you have a great trip.  DEX doesn't always work, but it can be great depending on what you are looking for/where you want to go.  I think Diamond Resorts did a smart thing by having their own internal exchange system.  They now get the exchange fee money that II / RCI used to get when people do an exchange with DEX.  It will be interesting to see what happens when Hilton Vacation Club takes over DEX - and whether DEX will continue on after the takeover is complete...  If there is anything I have learned from the last 20 years of timesharing it's that nothing stays the same!  I'm continually shifting my strategies for getting the perfect vacations for my family.    It's great that your Maui ownership was able to get you something you were specifically looking for this year!


----------



## Almond123 (Dec 28, 2021)

I have been able to use DEX to get great trips the last 2 years so I hope they don’t change it.  Unfortunately they are likely to change it. The exchange fee of $149 is going to be raised at minimum.  I just hope Hilton offers a discount to join at least. I imagine that DEX will go away and we will have to use Hiltons system instead. Who knows maybe that will be better?


----------

